# Craftsman 113 Arbor nut size?



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone? It's a "3hp" craftsman 10'' contractor saw with the cast iron top and wings. I apparently have never bought or owned standard sized wrenches, and none of my metric wrenches fit over the nut. Does anyone know off hand what the size of that nut is - the one that holds the blade on?

Silly question, but thanks for any responses.


PS I don't have any calipers so I can't measure all cool like, and i've tried channel locks to no avail.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think it's an 1 1/16" (inch and a sixteenth). I could be wrong.



















.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*wrong?*

Possibly, I donno?... Mine, all 5 of them measure 1-1/8" on the nut, 7/8" on the shaft.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Both my table saw and arm saw have 1 1/16" on the nut and 7/8" on the shaft. The table saw is 113.299130 and the arm saw is 113.199250

There is a wrench set like the set I have on ebay going right now for 15 bucks incl shipping. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sears-CRAFT...096?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af1403710


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kahlua said:


> Anyone? It's a "3hp" craftsman 10'' contractor saw with the cast iron top and wings. I apparently have never bought or owned standard sized wrenches, and none of my metric wrenches fit over the nut. Does anyone know off hand what the size of that nut is - the one that holds the blade on?
> 
> Silly question, but thanks for any responses.
> 
> ...


Arbor nuts should only need a half to one turn to loosen, and then should be free to unthread by hand. If you have a problem locating a wrench, you could use one of these...
.








.
Or one of these.
.








.
To loosen the nut, unplug the saw and raise the blade high. Place a block of wood butted to the front of the blade. Use the wrench and pull towards you, as you stand at the operators position. Most all TS blade arbor nuts that are standard or reverse threads will loosen when turned forward (the direction of blade travel). When reinstalling the nut, don't crank down with all your might, but snug. When the saw runs, the nut is designed to get tighter.



















.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Interesting*

I measured the nut and it measures 1 -1/16" and fits a box wrench that size. The tri-cornered wrench that came with some of my saws measured 1 1/8 - from flat to flat across, and when the nut is inserted there is a gap from the nut to the flat.....my bad. :blink:


----------

